# ***HELP*** Surf Fishing Newb



## kwright87 (Mar 22, 2012)

Like the title says...Im a beginner to surf fishing...as in never done it before. I'll be in Pensecola towards the end of May. 

My general questions are:

-What type of fish are more prominent (dont judge my spelling) during that time of month?

-What type of leader rigs should I use?

-^^Same questions apply towards surf fishing at night.

-What's the best type of bait?

As you can see I can really use some help so please...dont come to this thrad and start flaming. I really just want some help. Ive never really tried to surf fish. I am a freshwater angler however so im not completely blind here.

Thanks in advance for any input thats given!!!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Types of fish: Ladyfish, bluefish, reds, black drums, pompano, sharks and ALOT of catfish...
Leaders: At night i would use a cable leader for the simple reason of sharks, during the day i use pompano rigs and mono double drop rigs (all can be found at any local tackle shop) i use 2/0 circle hooks and the pomp and double drop rigs.. and at night 7/0-12/0 circle hooks to try and avoid the catfish.
Bait: At night any type of cut fish should do, i prefer mullet because it stays on the hook well, and the good old fresh dead shrimp. During the day i still use the fresh dead shrimp, and sandfleas. But all of the fish listed above will bite the shrimp.
Good luck, and are you already set up with a surf setup???


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/how-read-surf-65252/


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

penn 10/0 said:


> Types of fish: Ladyfish, bluefish, reds, black drums, pompano, sharks and ALOT of catfish...
> Leaders: At night i would use a cable leader for the simple reason of sharks, during the day i use pompano rigs and mono double drop rigs (all can be found at any local tackle shop) i use 2/0 circle hooks and the pomp and double drop rigs.. and at night 7/0-12/0 circle hooks to try and avoid the catfish.
> Bait: At night any type of cut fish should do, i prefer mullet because it stays on the hook well, and the good old fresh dead shrimp. During the day i still use the fresh dead shrimp, and sandfleas. But all of the fish listed above will bite the shrimp.
> Good luck, and are you already set up with a surf setup???


 
Do you use 2/0 circle hooks or #2 circle hooks ? Big difference. I use #2 but would be interested in knowing if 2/0 works on pomps.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I use 3/0 light wire circle hooks


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

I use 2/0 1x strong circle hooks on almost all light mono right up to 50 lb test... started this after something straitened out one of my 2/0 fine wire hooks, i thing it was a huge drum but ill never really know (this was on a double drop rig 50 lb. mono i believe) but yes all the big pomps i have landed were on these setups. (Biggest was 22'')


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That's good to know. I thought 2/0 would be too big. Thanks.


----------



## kwright87 (Mar 22, 2012)

penn 10/0 said:


> Types of fish: Ladyfish, bluefish, reds, black drums, pompano, sharks and ALOT of catfish...
> Leaders: At night i would use a cable leader for the simple reason of sharks, during the day i use pompano rigs and mono double drop rigs (all can be found at any local tackle shop) i use 2/0 circle hooks and the pomp and double drop rigs.. and at night 7/0-12/0 circle hooks to try and avoid the catfish.
> Bait: At night any type of cut fish should do, i prefer mullet because it stays on the hook well, and the good old fresh dead shrimp. During the day i still use the fresh dead shrimp, and sandfleas. But all of the fish listed above will bite the shrimp.
> Good luck, and are you already set up with a surf setup???


Thanks so much for the help. No i havent gotten my setup yet but ive been doing my research and i have my eye on some things...a few more questions if you dont mind:

-what is a good amount of poles to have out (more in the day and less at night?)

-Do i need to waste my time on anything other than cut bait or shrimp? (plastics)

-What is a good weight line to use? (can i use the same for the day that i do at night incase of sharks?)

sorry for all the questions but i want to have as much knowledge as possible before i get down there


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Not a problem at all, im glad to share info. if i am by myself i usually only have 2 poles out (if a school of fish comes in i don't want to be overwhelmed) that is for day and night unless i am shark fishing then i have the big setup and the two surf setups... i also keep a small rig for casting lures into schools of fish that come by (spanish macks, jack crevalle, bonita any of these). Alot of people differ on the line, most surf fishermen use 15-20lb mono, but i like to fight fish hard and not have my line break so on both of my setups i use 40lb braid but most think this is overkill unless shark fishing specifically, which i do in the warmer months... As for lures you can use them very sucessfully if sight fishing, pompano jigs are great, so are gotchas, and spoons. If you use braid you can pack a ton of line on most reels, i would be confident landing a 6ft shark on either of my surf setups with braid, with mono it can be done but i would guess if you used 20lb mono (250-300yds) a 4-5 footer wouldn't be out of the question. the main thing to change if going after sharks is the leader, most say use a leader a foot longer than the sharks you are trying to catch. but for surf fishing in general you don't need a 5 or 6 ft leader, would look kinda funny don't ya think, even though i caught my biggest red ever on a shark setup with a 9 ft leader . lol


----------



## yenzie35 (Mar 31, 2012)

penn 10/0: Any reason you shark fish specifically during the warmer months? Do they come closer to shore in June/July/August?


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

I do fish for sharks during the warmer months because they are closer to the beach... But this year i'v already hooked up on 2 larger ones, so i'm starting taking my casted shark gear out every trip. But this year it has been getting warmer and warmer earlier in the year... Not that you can't catch them in the cold months, but im not fond of kayaking when its 30-40 degrees.. lol, and i haven't seen them close to shore when its cooler.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

penn 10/0 said:


> I do fish for sharks during the warmer months because they are closer to the beach... But this year i'v already hooked up on 2 larger ones, so i'm starting taking my casted shark gear out every trip. But this year it has been getting warmer and warmer earlier in the year... Not that you can't catch them in the cold months, but im not fond of kayaking when its 30-40 degrees.. lol, and i haven't seen them close to shore when its cooler.


 when shark fishing should you kayak in between the sand bars to drop your baits off?


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Between the bars or past the bars depending on the line capacity of the reel your using... i like to have at least half of my line left on the reel after the drop. But like i said i'v had a solid hookup and run on a bait casted between the beach and the first bar already this year, so the drop is really up to you, i don't like hauling the kayak to the beach everytime i go... and i don't always have a bait worthy of a trip in the kayak, if its bonita, mackeral, or a ray i may kayak but i have swam them out to a little past the first bar and had good runs before too...


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

ok... now i look like a newbie...
braid= spyderwire?(kevlar)
y/n ?


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Alright good to know. Never really sharked fished.before.but gonna try it this summer


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

No problem and good luck, id try casted baits first if you don't already have a kayak, but if you do go for it... And yes spiderwire is braid, i use power pro mostly because its readily available, and I usually need more than 300 yds...


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

penn 10/0 said:


> No problem and good luck, id try casted baits first if you don't already have a kayak, but if you do go for it... And yes spiderwire is braid, i use power pro mostly because its readily available, and I usually need more than 300 yds...


 i have a kayak so ill just kayak them out. thanks for the info


----------

